# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  X-Box 360

## gigabyte

Hej.Më ka shkuar ndermend ta blej një x-box 360.Dua të di a ja vlen ta blesh.Nuk dua ti dergoj paret dëm.

----------


## Gerdi

une e kam dhe nuk jam penduar asnje moment qe e kam marr. Shif vetem listen e lojrave qe ke per 360, te gjith eskluzivet e PS3 i ka marr bashk me Resident Evil, devil may cry dhe final fantasy XIII qe eshte e fundit. Ngel MGS4 dhe God of War. Gjithsesi lojra ke plot qe te presin dhe po pate HD TV do te shtohet akoma me shum bukuria qe lojrave. Plus qe shef filma etj qe dmth e ke si home entertainment. Personalisht te them po, bie rehat, kushton 1/4 e nje PC qe te hap lojrat e sotme, dhe lojra ka me bollek, me kto qe dalin, e me ato qe ke len pa luajtur qe duhen luajtur.

----------


## gigabyte

Gerdi ti po më bind që ta blej

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bleje.Po te pelqeu bleje...

----------


## Slimshaddy

Ejj?? Dua Te Di Sa Shkon Nje Xbox 360 A Ka Mundesi Te Me Tregoi Ndokush..  :buzeqeshje:  
Ps :ngerdheshje: o ja dija per nder..!!

----------


## Gerdi

Varet ku jeton. Nqs do e blesh ne Tirane rreth 400 mije lek i flashuar qe dmth luan lojrat e kopjuara dhe ka 2 lojra falas. lojrat e kopjuara jan 8 mije lek (te vjetra gjithmon).  Nqs e do te pa modifikuar qe te luash vetem lojrat origjinale te 325 mije lek duhet te jete.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Ouu!!  :buzeqeshje:  Thnx Lale Po Shkojka Ca Ti Si E Ke??

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gerdi me sa kam lexuar ka Xbox-360...Nuk e di/

----------


## Gerdi

xbox 360 ka, po nuk ka te modifikuar. Problemi eshte qe mbas dates 5 maj gjith prodhimet e xboxit kan dale me nje dvd drive te ri Philips qe nuk mund te flashohet akoma. Xbox e vjeter jan shitur te gjith dhe ka kohe qe nuk gjehen me dhe ka pasur nje problem dhe keshtu do jet deri sa te flashohet dvd drive i ri. Nqs e gjen te flashuar neper dyqane per mua merre se ja vlen se nuk i dihet kur do flashohet dvd drive i ri

----------


## Slimshaddy

Ups qeka bo keq per X-box te modifikuar ..!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ixnpeL

esht sh i mir :P nuk do pendohesh pa merak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Slimshaddy

A shi shi edhe ketu i fut hundeti ti :P:P lol

----------


## ixnpeL

kuccccccccccccccccc ore :P

----------


## Harakiri

Edhe une qe kam qene fan i Sony-t per 2 consoles them qe 360 ja vlen. Cilesine dhe sasine e lojerave qe ka he per he s'e ka asnje sistem i kesaj gjenerate. Lere pastaj qe shumica e lojerave qe i ka te perbashketa me PS3 kane grafike me te paster dhe framerate me te larte.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po me degjove mua me ato leke shko me pushime nja 1 jave, sesa te rrish te humbesh kot kohe me x-box...

hajt me tmira.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Edhe une qe kam qene fan i Sony-t per 2 consoles them qe 360 ja vlen. Cilesine dhe sasine e lojerave qe ka he per he s'e ka asnje sistem i kesaj gjenerate. Lere pastaj qe shumica e lojerave qe i ka te perbashketa me PS3 kane grafike me te paster dhe framerate me te larte.


se di nga e ke lexuar po ai cell i ps3 te fik deren lale dhe per grafik kurr xbox 360 sja kalon sonyt nqofse do flasim per karateristikat teknike

----------


## Gerdi

do ishte budallik qe tia kalonte 360 kur ps3 priti 2 vjet pasi kishte dal xbox 360 per te nxjerr consolen e saj, problemi eshte qe shum lojra qe kan qen multi platform tani si tipi i GTA IV ose Rainbow Six 2 kan pasur rezultate grafike me te mira ne 360 se ne PS3 per te mos permendur qe GTA IV ne PS3 kishte loadings dhe instalim shum te gjat.

----------


## Daniel Maker

o gerdo me fol pak per fleshin e xboxit se ndegjova qe do ndrojn lexuesin..si behet fleshi sajt?eshte i veshtir dhe te ben ta hudhesh ne plera pastaj a po ka dhe metoda per ta kthy prap taman ndonje recovery?
se e ka nje shoku im dhe po me pyste..un jam pro ps3 gjithmone edhe se xbox ka bo shum titulla interesante kohet e fundit edhe ne japoni po ben sukses

----------


## Gerdi

nuk behet flashi i drive te ri akoma, si eshte gjet gje deri tani kshuqe shoku jot duhet te presi

----------


## angel_guy

Eshte pak problem , disa nga shoket e mi te cilet furnizojn videotekat e tiranes dhe jane nga te paret qe modifikojne XB 360 . Thojne qe kto modelet e reja nuk modifikohen per arsye firmware ose alternativa ti nderrosh dvd-rom gje qe nuk leverdis . Xbox Elite deri diku eshte version qe modifikohet . Pritet pergjigje per modelet e reja qe do dalin me Gpu 65 nm.

----------

